# eCommerce website plugin



## MacAttack (May 27, 2011)

Hi, I'm a student from the University of Waterloo currently on co-op. As my on-boarding challenge, my Co Co-Op Max and I were told to create a web app that could make $20 in four weeks (with the provision of no family / friend handouts, etc.). Over the past two weeks we’ve come up with a system that applies game dynamics to visitor retention, and would really love some feedback (if you have a few minutes...). 

We came by t-shirtforums.com because we figured there would be people who knew what they’re talking about when it comes to ecommerce and selling stuff online. Right now we’re trying to figure out if what we’ve built is something that people would actually use (after all, life’s a little too short to solve problems no one cares about). So here’s what we do:

We're basically applying game dynamics to increase visitor retention (people staying on the site) and customer acquisition (people buying stuff) on ecommerce based websites. We allow website owners to create 'scavenger hunts' through their site by assigning points to 'objectives' (pages to visit), with the reward being a discount coupon for meeting all the objectives. Once the website owner defines all the objectives, they just download a plugin to their site - this creates a toolbar along the bottom of the webpage with all the info. The point is to give visitors a reason to stay, and to familiarize them with areas of the site / products that the website owner wants to bring their attention to.

So what do you think? Better than sliced bread? Has potential? Waste of time?


----------



## GrapeCloth (May 20, 2010)

I think this is a great idea. [email protected]
Keep us informed and included if possible. Very unique and insightful concept.
Please contact us at your earliest convenience


Live The Good Life.
www.GrapeCloth.com


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Has some potential. Probably wouldn't work for all sites, because people buying for their businesses might not want to spend the time doing the scavenger hunt, but it has potential for BtoC sites. It's definitely an interesting idea.


----------



## MacAttack (May 27, 2011)

Hey GrapeCloth and EnMartin - thanks for the feedback!

Good point about the B2B sites, EnMartin. B2C sites definitely seem to be turning out as the people who could benefit most from this.

@GrapeCloth: I sent an email your way, we'll definitely get you setup with an account if you're interested


----------



## Uncle Chenzo (Mar 27, 2008)

there is a site called pigsback.com. You should check it out. It offers discounts/promo codes for large companies. They do/did something like this.

Check it out.


----------

